# Alternatives to Ball Point Refills



## TonyL (Jun 30, 2015)

I like ball points, RBs, and FPs. I did start using gels in a ball point or two, and liked them too.

Are there any other types of refills (I don't mean brands - I have Fisher, MV, Cross, Schmidt, Schneider, etc.) for parker style pens? For example, gels work well. What else do you know of?


----------



## Charlie69 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Tony, I've been wondering about the Parker Quink inks, can you compare the Quink or other Parker style gel refills with the Schmidt easy flow 9000?  Other than the stock refills that come with the kits I've only used the 9000 inks and like them especially in blue.


----------



## dtswebb (Jul 1, 2015)

Tony,

Visconti makes a Parker style refill that I use exclusively in the ballpoints I use. The ink is water based and flows more like a rollerball, especially in the 1 mm tip size. I prefer the Visconti refill because I can get the brown ink I prefer.


----------



## KenV (Jul 1, 2015)

Tony -- depends on the setting and the use.   My carry pen for about 10 years was a cigar with fisher space pen refills.   I was writing in polyprop note books in the out-of-doors and often in the rain.  Cold did not bother the use.  

It worked on the days I was in the office, and worked on the days I worked out of doors.

Never skipped, always wrote, and handled bad weather.


----------



## 79spitfire (Jul 5, 2015)

Hard to go wrong with the Fisher, Schneider, Schmidt, or Parker refills. I find the Schneider XB especially nice writing, and the Fisher refills are made in southern Nevada!


----------



## Charlie69 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd love to hear what other peoples favorite refills are.   Whether using RB or bp I keep coming back to the Schmidt 9000 blue.   It has the smoothest crispest line out of all the refills I've used.   The Signo 207 is real nice also and not too far behind the 9000.   Schmidt 888 inks are great except for the small amount of feathering that goes on when the ink is laid down on the paper.   I've tried to love the Pilot V5rt  but it's a little scratchy and feathers a little bit (also) in spite of the 0.5mm nib.

I'm really splitting hairs here because all the inks I've mentioned are good.   I'm tempted to try some of the higher end D1 refills in a semi kitless rb but the Visconti's and Lamy's are $7 so I'd like to hear from others before pulling the trigger on inks that may or not be as good as the schmidt 9000 blue.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Refills are definately a matter of taste.  Personally I like Schmidt EasyFlow 9000 Parker Styles well enough that I provide them with my kits and really have not tried a lot of others.  In Cross style, I really have not yet found one that I'm crazy about.  I like Schmidt 888/5888 rollerballs enough to provide them with my kits, but to be honest I have not run into a RB that I couldn't live with.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 5, 2015)

My experience is the same as those that replied. Thank you. 

And like, Ken, I switch around. I also found the Fisher to flow almost a freely as 9000 when I use the Fisher more frequently.

There's 1 or two mentioned that I haven't tried.

Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 5, 2015)

Thx Smitty. I can't get the Schneider TopBall 850 .5mm to last more than 15 mins. I must have tried close to 10 personally...I love .5mm. I also had customer "complain" about them (another 10). This over a 12 month period and different lots bought from various suppliers. I don't understand my experience.I store them in their kit bags all at room temperature in a desk drawer.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Thx Smitty. I can't get the Schneider TopBall 850 .5mm to last more than 15 mins. I must have tried close to 10 personally...I love .5mm. I also had customer "complain" about them (another 10). This over a 12 month period and different lots bought from various suppliers. I don't understand my experience.I store them in their kit bags all at room temperature in a desk drawer.


I can't say I ever tried that one Tony.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 5, 2015)

They come standard with many RB kits.  Hey, I am about to make several of your pens kits. I will post when complete. I just turned one with a Brooks blank.


----------

